# Dessert for someone on low cholesterol diet



## jpinmaryland (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi everyone: I am making dessert for a friend of mine and she is very careful what she eats. I am going to try to avoid any eggs and will try to minimize on creme. I made a sweet potato pie that she ate and it had a little creme but not sure if she just tolerated for my sake. She does keep honey around so she's not opposed to that.

She also does not like to eat white bread and stuff like that. She's not on a gluten free diet, that Im pretty sure, just think she wants to avoid bread, rolls. Admittedly I dont know the whole story.

Stuff she likes; coconut water, almonds, figs, most nuts, blueberries, raspberries, almond butter, loves lemon zest or peel, probably any fruit. She also makes trifle cake or something like that, so that has like marshmallow and stuff like that. she also makes a great chocolate angel food cake.  She prefers hemp milk over soy milk. Hopefully these ideas will get you guys thinking..

SOme ideas:

gulob jumon. this has some milk powder, a litle condensed milk, one of my favorites but I dont think she'd be into this...

Japanese persimmon dessert. this has graham crackers, sugar and walnuts. So probably be fine.

Mid east figs in syrup. I am leaning toward this.

WHat about Lychee? I bet she'd like that. Any lychee recipes out there? 


 what other ideas do you suggest? Probably better to focus on the stuff that I listed that she likes.

Thanks so much. I got a little over 24 hours...


----------



## jennyema (Jan 7, 2011)

12 ounces semisweet chocolate, melted

12 ounces soft or silken tofu

powdered sugar to taste (start with maybe 1/4 cup)

1t vanilla extract

DUMP IN FOOD PROCESSOR.  WHIRL TILL COMBINED.  ADD MORE SUGAR IF IT NEEDS IT.

POUR INTO GRAHAM CRACKER, NILLA WAFER OR CHOCOLATE PIE SHELL.

REFRIGERATE FOR AT LEAST 6 HOURS.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 7, 2011)

You might also make a trifle with the chocolate tofu mixture with strawberries and angel food cake chunks.


----------



## Claire (Jan 8, 2011)

Every body is different, but one option for some diabetics is to delay desert.  In some cases, the carbs don't necessarily need to be super reduced, but spread out more, so you don't spike and dip so much.  In other words, if (as in my husband's case) s/he aims for 60 gr of carbs at dinner, then a 20 carb snack later at night, serve desert then rather than right after supper.  

To me, because almost no one I know has a sweet tooth, fruit, nuts, cheese put out is a good option, the person can pick and choose.  Pear/apple/melon slices/grapes put out with good cheese and walnuts, pecans or hazelnuts, a bit of good balsamic vinegar.  Believe me, the person knows what they are supposed to eat, and it works really, really well.  

Also, reduce the carbs in the regular meal, save them for the desert.


----------



## fricassee (Jan 8, 2011)

How about a pavlova with yogurt instead of the cream?  Or a granita (although that's more appropriate for warmer weather).


----------

